# Julep New Years 2013 Mystery box



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

The mystery box for december is now available. It will have 100 to 500 dollars worth of porducts. I just got mine.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd love to order one but have to be good til after Christmas lol.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

> I'd love to order one but have to be good til after Christmas lol.


 They are touting it as their best one yet and it wil have a mystery glitter forgot to mention that. Lol.


----------



## Yeti (Dec 16, 2012)

I was trying to be good this month, but I caved about two seconds after I saw the FB post from Julep.  I really need more self control...  Wouldn't mind winning that ipod mini though


----------



## cari12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I ordered one. Thanks Grandma for the early Christmas money! 

I'm guessing the only box that's a $500 value will be the one with the iPad mini in it but I'm excited about the mystery glitter and the surprise factor :-D


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've never ordered a mystery box before, but I caved! I hope it's worth it! How long do they usually take before they start sending them out?


----------



## fanchette (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh, man, I did it. I don't care about the IPad Mini (I'm an android girl anyway) but GLITTER! and new years "glam" sounds super good to me! This is my first mystery box ever, so it had better be good, cause I probably won't buy another if it isn't!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm tempted to buy two


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

good luck girls hope you get some nice stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to grab it, to give their mystery stuff a 3rd chance(?) cuz the other 2 I got were kinda meh... but I'm on a no-buy till next month :'(


----------



## jac a (Dec 16, 2012)

i couldn't resist their "mystery" boxes! here's to hoping one of us gets the ipad mini!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm trying not to cave into the glitter was bad and caved to the glitter! But i'm telling myself that if I get the mystery box, then I need to skip January's box, which I haven't seen any teasers for yet.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

Is it sad I'm more about the polish and less about the iPad mini?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

Not at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love to get it just for the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2012)

Took BF's credit card and told him he bought me an early Christmas gift.. Yay for me!!!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha! I'd love the iPad mini but I'm equally as excited for new polishes and product. I love glitters so the mystery glitter has me VERY intrigued. That and at least $100 value should make for a great box no matter what!


----------



## vugrl (Dec 16, 2012)

I caved as well! I was planning on skipping Jan anyway but this gives me more reason to skip.


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 16, 2012)

I caved as well.

The chance for the Ipad mini was good for me because we just moved and there's no way I can afford to buy one of those. But I really really love their glitters and am super stoked to see what will be in the mystery box! Yay!


----------



## maeiland (Dec 16, 2012)

I gave in as well. I'm really hoping that I don't like the January colors or my fiancÃ© might disown me. Haha


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought a second.


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 17, 2012)

I bought one as well! I told my hubbin about it and he said to go ahead and get it - but if I win the iPad that it's his. That's not a problem for me since he already bought me the iPad mini for an early Christmas gift






Yep, I've got a problem! How many Julep polishes is too many?


----------



## KayEss (Dec 17, 2012)

Any clue how long these take to ship? Not sure which address to send it to since I'm traveling for the holidays...


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 17, 2012)

ordered two.. because, well, why not! merry christmas to me


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought one as well! I told my hubbin about it and he said to go ahead and get it - but if I win the iPad that it's his. That's not a problem for me since he already bought me the iPad mini for an early Christmas gift
> 
> ...


there are never too many Julep polishes!


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 17, 2012)

For some reason I missed all this even happening haha... But for the life of me can't believe I don't care I'm missing out! I have so many juleps I haven't even opened yet I should show them some love first good luck everyone hope one of you get the iPad


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 17, 2012)

This is tempting, but I've been burned by Julep Mystery Boxes before.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 17, 2012)

I haven't gotten anything from Julep in a long time, but this email offer was too good to pass up!  At least $100 for 20 bucks is not bad at all, and I'm excited about the fact it's a new years box!  Give me sparkle, dark vampy polishes and shiny neutrals to go with my champagne pretty please!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm really tempted especially because I haven't gotten a maven box or a surprise box in a while so I'd be a lot less likely to get dupes I suppose. The $100 min value is enticing but I am afraid of it being filled with stuff I have no use for.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm tempted, even though I'm trying to cancel my account! Horrible, but glitters are my kryptonite and leave me weak willed and unable to say no! Plus, I did love December's glitter offerings and wished I'd upgraded my dang box...


----------



## katlyne (Dec 17, 2012)

I caved!!! I got the email as the confirmation for my textbooks for next semester was going through!!



 it makes me hate myself for being so weak-willed. I blame MakeupTalk, I never even knew about Julep until I joined here! since joining MUT, I've joined Sample Society, Ipsy, The Look Bag, Julep, and Beauty Army. luckily, I don't order very much from the last two, but still. thats alot of subs!! I personally can't wait for the mystery box!! guaranteed $100 value?? yes please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got a spending problem though, so next month I shall attempt a "no-buy" month. I'm terrified!!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 17, 2012)

Can you use your Julep Jules on mystery boxes?


----------



## amidea (Dec 17, 2012)

i had a 19.99 credit i've been meaning to use (i returned my last box because i had meant to cancel it) and i couldnt resist the promise of $100 of stuff! honestly i probably wouldnt have resisted a normal mystery box either... and even though technically i paid a few months ago, it almost _feels_ like i'm getting it for free! &lt;-- rationalization


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 17, 2012)

I got the email about the box today but then I noticed on their website that you have to order by 12/15 for Christmas delivery.  I emailed them and asked them if we would at least get them by New Year's eve or if not, when we can expect them.  I'll let everyone know what they say, if they email me back.  I really love this company and it is one of my favorite boxes.  I've never ordered a mystery box so this'll be my first one.


----------



## lloronita (Dec 17, 2012)

I ordered this morning and already got a shipping notice.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

Sigh.... I'll bite, but am waiting til Friday, my payday lol. I've bought enough stuff for myself already and spent well over my allotted budget. So if they're still available Friday..I'll get one... Wish I could resist glitters and is it bad I'm hoping they sell out? Lol..


----------



## deliciousqt (Dec 17, 2012)

bought using the $120 cg i got in a previous mystery box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

doubt i'll be as lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh.... I'll bite, but am waiting til Friday, my payday lol. I've bought enough stuff for myself already and spent well over my allotted budget. So if they're still available Friday..I'll get one... Wish I could resist glitters and is it bad I'm hoping they sell out? Lol..


 The Fine Print at the bottom of the e-mail I got today said the offer was good until 11:59PM (probably PST) on the 19th. Not sure if they ever extend it past the deadline.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

Another sign I really don't need it! Lol, I will survive without it. Am excited to see what you ladies get, though.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 17, 2012)

I never even got an email about this box I log in often and just noticed it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2012)

I passed on all the mystery boxes because I just couldn't justify it not knowing if I would like any of the polishes, but it says there will be a glitter, so I was sold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, I get itgirl every month, so I have never tried any of their "extra" products, I am delightfully excited for it, but not for an ipad mini, because I am getting one this year already 

because my ipad is too big..

said no one ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered this morning and already got a shipping notice.


 Really? I ordered mine yesterday and haven't gotten a shipping notice yet. Interesting.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? I ordered mine yesterday and haven't gotten a shipping notice yet. Interesting.


 I did as well and no shipping notice either.

But I'm excited for anyone to get theirs because I'm dying to see what is inside!


----------



## zorabell (Dec 18, 2012)

I caved I really had to have this box and the value sounds great. So far I love all of the products I have tried by Julep here is to hoping I get an awesome box!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm really hoping for more of the fast dry drops. I wasn't sure if I was going to like them or not, but they work SO good in my opinion and really do seem to help the polish dry faster!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

their fast dry drops are great! I love them!


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 18, 2012)

> because my ipad is too big.. said no one ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL it's what I said when I was angling for the iPad mini, since just saying I wanted the new version (I had the first generation) wasn't working. Needless to say it worked when my hubby realized that it would be MUCH lighter to carry in my purse, and that he could then have the old one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 18, 2012)

No shipping notice for me either, and I ordered Sunday. Too excited!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL it's what I said when I was angling for the iPad mini, since just saying I wanted the new version (I had the first generation) wasn't working. Needless to say it worked when my hubby realized that it would be MUCH lighter to carry in my purse, and that he could then have the old one


 yep! We all got ipads when they first came out, so mine is the heaviest (plus the amazing speck candyshell case is also heavy and bulky) plus no camera, and no retina display... and since getting the macbook pro 15" with retina earlier this year from my dad, I won't go back. I generally have a rule of thumb of 1 upgraded technology device per year, to spread them around so I am not getting new things all at once. So I am still torn about the ipad mini, I have the new laptop and my boyfriend and I got a Canon t4i, I think I may wait 1 more time, we'll see, I have my eye on this ring http://www.sydneyevan.com/collections/the-words/white-gold-diamond-love-ring 

We have a very close friend who is high up at apple and I keep asking him variations of the question "If I want retina display ipad mini, would you recommend waiting another generation" since you can't ask him flat out, he'll never tell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We've been meaning to liquor him up at a party to get him to give me a straight answer.

I do mostly own large bags, and my ipad certaintly fits in them, but damn does it make it heavy. I still want one, its just a debate between jumping the gun and getting this one, or holding off for the updated one next year, which I am 99% certain will be called iPad mini: Retina Display. 
Can't wait for the mystery box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also I have an unknown fedex redelivery to me... does anybody know any major retailers that use fedex? I thought it was the good morning america butter london polishes, but they came ups today. 

The stupid little missed delivery didn't say where it came from. I get weird anxiety over these things.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I ordered on Sunday night and I got my shipping notice today..yay!! I'm hoping for an awesome dark red vampy color in my box- I can never have enough polishes. Can wait for gals to start getting their boxes


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered on Sunday night and I got my shipping notice today..yay!! I'm hoping for an awesome dark red vampy color in my box- I can never have enough polishes. Can wait for gals to start getting their boxes


 I also ordered sunday night and mine still says processing.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered on Sunday night and I got my shipping notice today..yay!! I'm hoping for an awesome dark red vampy color in my box- I can never have enough polishes. Can wait for gals to start getting their boxes


 I love seeing whats in the mystery boxes, the actual sub boxes aren't very exciting to reveal, unless you get a golden box!


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 19, 2012)

I ordered Sunday, too, and still haven't gotten shipping info. I'm so impatient. It's even worse when you have no idea what you're getting!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just went to check out the mystery box and it's sold out!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to check out the mystery box and it's sold out!


 yes :'( and I was finally able to convince the bf to get it for me :'(


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 19, 2012)

Did anyone else get two tracking e-mails? I got two different e-mails with different tracking numbers, but the same order number. No tracking info yet on either.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't received a shipping confirmation yet-- anyone else?


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 19, 2012)

I ordered mine Monday morning and haven't received any shipping notice at alll. :- (  I'm trying to be patient. 

Below is the email I sent to Julep on Monday and the response I received in regards to when we would be receiving these mystery boxes...I don't really feel it answered all my questions...

Julep Maven
Dec 18 (1 day ago)
to me

Hi Wendy,
Thank you for reaching out to us. We did recommend that orders using the free shipping option be placed by 12/15 for Christmas delivery. A way to expedite your order is to purchase a quicker shipping method. It does take our fulfillment team 1-2 business days to process orders before they are picked up for shipping. The Free Holiday Shipping is a 5-7 business day shipping option. You will receive an email confirmation with a USPS tracking number once this order ships out. Feel free to check out our Shipping Policy for more information. Please let us know if we can answer any other questions, comments, or concerns. Until next time, have a wonderful rest of your day!     Becky NeighborsMaven Customer Service Team 1-877-651-3292www.julep.com â€œYou make a living by what you get. You make a life by what you give.â€ â€“ Winston Churchill   From: Wendy Lopez [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2012 12:21 PM
To: Julep Maven
Subject: New Year's Mystery Box Hello and Merry Christmas to you all!  I filled out the "contact us" form on your website, but I'm not positive that it went through so I am sending this email as well.  I got the email today for the New Year's Mystery box and immediately moved around some funds so I could order it!  I am super excited.   Yay!!! Anyhoo, I noticed on your website, however, it says to order by 12/15 for Christmas delivery which made me sad. :- ( Is there anyway to get this at least by the end of December, in time for New Year's eve?  If not, can you please tell me when to expect it?   Thanks a bunch!  I have only been a Julep Maven for a couple months and I think you all are AWESOME!  God bless!!! 

--
Wendy Sue Lopez


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 19, 2012)

I ordered mine on Monday morning and I haven't received my shipping notice... :-(


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to check out the mystery box and it's sold out!


 Oh, glad I decided to get it this morning!


----------



## MissTK (Dec 19, 2012)

No shipping notice for me and I ordered Sunday. Does it usually take this long?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, glad I decided to get it this morning!


 Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was too late to grab it D:


----------



## cari12 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received a shipping confirmation yet-- anyone else?


 I haven't yet and I ordered right after they posted on Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noraray (Dec 19, 2012)

Just recipe my shipping confirmation (placed my order on Monday)


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2012)

My shipping confirmation just showed up and I placed my order on Sunday. I was literally about to email them asking when it would ship, and the tracking # magically appeared in my inbox.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't yet and I ordered right after they posted on Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered on Sunday, too.  Soon, I hope!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ordered on Sunday, too.  Soon, I hope!


 Check your spam if you haven't!

I use gmail and have Julep emails marked as important so they go to my priority inbox and for whatever reason this one got sent to spam. Glad I thought to check - I'd gotten it earlier this morning. Now to wait for tracking to start udpating :-D


----------



## cari12 (Dec 19, 2012)

So for those of us who have shipping confirmations now - what does your tracking number start with? 

Mine is a 9405. I usually only get 9400, the only exception was my August box with the nail polish remover which was also a  9405. So It's bound to be heavier than my typical monthly boxes :-D


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got my shipping info this afternoon! I should get it very quickly since I'm in Washington (they usually ship from Seattle, right?) but unfortunately I won't be home until around New Years. The suspense will be killing me! Question about the mystery boxes: do people usually get the same items or is every box different?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your spam if you haven't!
> 
> I use gmail and have Julep emails marked as important so they go to my priority inbox and for whatever reason this one got sent to spam. Glad I thought to check - I'd gotten it earlier this morning. Now to wait for tracking to start udpating :-D


You smartypants, you were right!  My shipping begins with 9405, too!  I can't wait for this box.  I just hope it lives up to the advertisement that sucked me in.


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 19, 2012)

I love you!  Just checked my spam and got my confirmation


----------



## Yeti (Dec 19, 2012)

I received my tracking info today.  I am trying not to get all crazy, or read too much into it but...  They sent me two shipment notices with different tracking numbers... Maybe they had to cancel the first label for some reason.  Or maybe I accidentally ordered it twice.  Or maybe they ran out of normal size boxes and had to ship in two of their tiny ones.  Both numbers began with a 9405, but I don't know what they normally start with.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2012)

I ordered  mine on Sunday got my tracking today first four #s 9405. I also had a tracking that started with 9405 with my gold clutch.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 19, 2012)

Haha! You guys are welcome! I had JUST cleared out my Spam box this morning so I'm glad it didn't get included in that or I'd have no clue :-D


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 19, 2012)

9405 over here too! Hopefully that means they are all pretty hefty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> woo! I just want more glitters, I am hoping for an all glitter box. No ipad, I hope that goes to somebody who doesn't already have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I lol at everybody who says they finally convinced their bf to get them something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tehehehehe I know what that entails.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 19, 2012)

I got two tracking numbers per box I'm confused.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 19, 2012)

My youngest daughter's Citrus Lane sub boxes are sent Priority (same 9405 start on the tracking number) and they're a decent size/weight. But more importantly, I just checked the tracking on the last couple - they come from CA and typically get to me in 2-3 days so I'm crossing my fingers I have my Mystery Box by Christmas Eve!


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your spam if you haven't!
> 
> I use gmail and have Julep emails marked as important so they go to my priority inbox and for whatever reason this one got sent to spam. Glad I thought to check - I'd gotten it earlier this morning. Now to wait for tracking to start udpating :-D


I should have checked here first, I just called and they were able to verify that mine shipped out today as well and that I should have received the shipping notice around 1:20 PST. I checked my spam folder and there it was!


----------



## wels5711 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my tracking info today.  I am trying not to get all crazy, or read too much into it but...  They sent me two shipment notices with different tracking numbers... Maybe they had to cancel the first label for some reason.  Or maybe I accidentally ordered it twice.  Or maybe they ran out of normal size boxes and had to ship in two of their tiny ones.  Both numbers began with a 9405, but I don't know what they normally start with.


 I have 2 tracking numbers too


----------



## Yeti (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 tracking numbers too


I hope it means we are getting an absolute ton of awesome stuff


----------



## lloronita (Dec 19, 2012)

I also rec'd 2 tracking notices.  One # begins 9400 and one begins 9405.  I forget, but don't those mean 2 different content types??


----------



## maeiland (Dec 19, 2012)

> I also rec'd 2 tracking notices. Â One # begins 9400 and one begins 9405. Â I forget, but don't those mean 2 different content types??


 9400 is regular mail &amp; 9405 is priority mail used when something is heavier.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 19, 2012)

on their facebook, they said the duplicate tracking numbers were an error.

it happened to me last month, they just said, whoops it happens sometimes.


----------



## Yeti (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on their facebook, they said the duplicate tracking numbers were an error.
> 
> it happened to me last month, they just said, whoops it happens sometimes.


Bummer, lol!  Thanks for the heads up though, I would have been bummed out to get one little package instead of two big ones if I hadn't found out.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah I sort of had that happen last month. I got the two December box shipping notices and for many people that meant a golden box. I had ordered an add-on too but both emails I got said my add-on email would come separately AND my add on was listed as "backordered" on the site. Anyway, both shipments came and one was my regular box and the other my add on. I was really bummed! Now I know to just wait until I get my stuff to get excited since Julep seems to mess up tracking emails often ;-)


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone been able to acutally view any tracking information?


----------



## caseyb9719 (Dec 20, 2012)

I also can not get anything to pull up in tracking...


----------



## cari12 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been getting the: Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office 

message for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 20, 2012)

The only thing I DID notice is it says" Please allow 24-48 hours for your tracking label number to be live in the
USPS.com system."  So maybe they have, in fact shipped, but we just can't view the tracking info right away??? I could of sworn on my regular maven boxes, i was able to see this info a bit faster... oh well.  We know they're coming. lol.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2012)

A I got 2 shipping notices- one on Tuesday and one on Thursday- neither one is showing anything yet tracking wise. I looked into julep and it shows my order as processing - does this mean it haven't shipped? So xcited for this box- &amp; maybe a Christmas wish shall be granted- a new mini iPad perhaps


----------



## cari12 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A I got 2 shipping notices- one on Tuesday and one on Thursday- neither one is showing anything yet tracking wise. I looked into julep and it shows my order as processing - does this mean it haven't shipped?
> 
> So xcited for this box- &amp; maybe a Christmas wish shall be granted- a new mini iPad perhaps


 All my Julep orders from November and December say processing - including the 3 that I already got weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine shipped tonight, yay!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 20, 2012)

AHHH MINE ARRIVED TODAY! But of course I'm away for the holidays so I'm not there to pick it up!! Painful!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> All my Julep orders from November and December say processing - including the 3 that I already got weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks so much for the info!! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 20, 2012)

mine still says processing too =(


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 21, 2012)

I am torn. 

I wish I would get my mystery box before this period ends. I will give it a few more days, I just got so much polish, and I am pretty sure I have a neon orange and a neon yellow... 

but then again my boyfriend pays for it, and he doesn't care if I get it every month or not.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 21, 2012)

I live in Seattle and mine shipped 11/20... I guess it means I could get it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will wait to open it for Xmas, though.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 21, 2012)

My shipping info just updated! It only says electronic shipping info received, but it's a start - priority mail typically gets up here in 1-2 days since they go by air though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My secret store order came in 24 hours so I MIGHT get mine on Saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 21, 2012)

so mine now says shipping information received, which kind of makes me mad since i got an email stating "Your order #105049182 was shipped to you on 12/19/2012" 

It took me two days just to get that email, and then another two days goes by and it hasn't even left its origin???  AND I even emailed them on 12/17 so I feel like they just dismissed me.  Oh well.  I've got to start unsubscribing to some of these places anyway...My continuing subscription to Julep all depends on when I get this box and what's in it.  I hope it's worth it because it is the last box i wanted to unsubscribe to, but it is also the most expensive subscription i have...  (sorry for the rant...thanks for listening   )


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 21, 2012)

oh and here is what that status means:

"

Electronic Shipping Info Received The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on December 21, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 21, 2012)

There seem to be several people upset over the tracking information not updating.  I just wanted to put my two cents in.  Julep is NOT always why your tracking doesn't update. 

Anyways... those of you upset it hasn't updated beyond "information received" status, or the date keeps changing, don't get too upset or lose hope.  The past two months ALL my orders from Julep have not updated from "information received" status, until the day they are delivered.  They were still shipped and in transit, the USPS was just not updating the package during transit. 

All my packages took about a week from the time it updated out of that "not found" red message it starts with. Which is the normal time it usually takes for Julep packages to get to me in Los Angeles.


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 21, 2012)

that's true.  It just normally doesn't take this long for me to get something from them.  Could be they got a huge amount of orders for the mystery box.  I just got sad, I suppose, when someone mentioned theirs was already delivered.


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 21, 2012)

your pic looks super pretty btw ;-)


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 21, 2012)

I skipped January and really wish I had gotten a mystery box.. Can't wait to see what's inside of it!


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 21, 2012)

I live in Seattle and mine just updated to "electronic shipping info received" this morning when I got the shipping email on Wednesday as well. Being the holidays and all I am hoping that USPS is just behind on scanning and updating along the way, as my Beauty Army box arrived yesterday when the tracking info showed it was still in NV with no updates until after it was delivered and I had opened it!


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

my shipping FINALLY updated today! but luckily, the first thing it told me is that its arrived at my local post office! at 6 AM this morning! so hopefully it'll be on the truck to get to me today!!!


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine has updated to show that it has been sorted at my local post office, so it should arrive today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah USPS tracking is horribly unreliable, but I'm glad a couple of you might get your stuff today! At least one of you better be coming back to share your box with the rest of us!


----------



## zorabell (Dec 21, 2012)

Please post photos when you get yours! I really want to know what they were including in all the boxes, my order is still processing so I don't know when I will get it.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

ITS HERE!!!





ok! so, first picture is the polishes! from left to right, I got 1.Hoch from the Trina Turk fall 2012 collection 2. Portia(glitter) 3.Isla 4. *some noname glitter, the sticker fell off I guess and theres no other name on it anywhere :/ it looks very halloween themed though black polish with orange, light orange, and silver glitter. 5. matte tope coat. in addition to the polishes, I got a full size age defying hand brightener, 3 one-step nail polish remover wipes, 2 foil packets of the glycolic hand scrub and a small canister of glitter.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

also. my receipt says I got mystery box 2


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, I love what you got!  Definitely worth $19.99, for sure.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ooh fun! I'd love a box like that - I love glitter polish and have been curious about the matte top coat as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if the no name was supposed to be the mystery glitter then?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

that does seem like a really nice box! congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> probably the no name is indeed a mystery glitter, when I got a previous mystery box the nameless nail polish was the mystery one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

the no name glitter is Hilary from the Bombshell collection


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

from December? Hilary is actually brown and that one looks black.

The one in the middle is Hilary.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

huh. my bad. thats cool


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope that didn't sound rude, cuz it totally wasn't meant to be, sorry if it did for you. I do think that's just a mystery color and it probably wasn't in any other box before.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Julep also mentioned on FB that it was a new color as well, but they do look similar! I'm anxious to see it in real life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope that didn't sound rude, cuz it totally wasn't meant to be, sorry if it did for you. I do think that's just a mystery color and it probably wasn't in any other box before.


 oh no, it didn't!!! lol, I'm glad that you have a swatch, now I know! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

good, I'm glad and you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 21, 2012)

I can't wait for mine now. Ahhhh. It'll be until next Thursday at least since I'm out of town for the holidays. Ohhhh welllll.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 21, 2012)

I got the tracking number on Wednesday, but the USPS site says that it was received into their system today. So it's likely been waiting around to be shipped out for 2 days minimum. Maybe I'll get lucky tomorrow and get it in the mail.


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the tracking number on Wednesday, but the USPS site says that it was received into their system today. So it's likely been waiting around to be shipped out for 2 days minimum. Maybe I'll get lucky tomorrow and get it in the mail.


 Check again, I got that same tracking update this morning but mine was delivered today!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2012)

Spoilers for some people's boxes are up:

http://www.renolynreviews.com/2012/12/julep-new-years-mystery-box-2012.html

http://katlynemakeup.blogspot.com/2012/12/julep-new-years-mystery-box.html

(note: obvs not my blog, I pulled these off of Julep's FB page where people were advertising)

The two boxes content's seem relatively similar. I hope I don't get the same product they get since I've gotten that... though I've gotten a majority of their products at this point 'cause I received a $200-value product lover's box last time around.  Still... hopefully there won't be any polishes I don't already have.

I can't believe some people are still complaining. True the first box "barely" made the $100 value, but considering the fact that you're getting all when paying $20... I still Julep overvalues their products sometimes (and then subsequently deppriates them), but I'd definitely say that even the lowest "values" of boxes feel like you got your money's worth.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 21, 2012)

Now you have me excited!! I got my shipping notice on Wednesday too and it just showed up as received today. Now I have hope that it's coming tomorrow. This is my first mystery box and I'm super excited- I can't wait to start using my new iPad mini...lol... A girl can dream


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check again, I got that same tracking update this morning but mine was delivered today!


 Interesting. The status is still the same, so I'm hoping it just hasn't updated in the system and that I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoilers for some people's boxes are up:
> 
> ...


 the second one is my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I do feel like I got my money's worth, and either way, I'm not into complaining, i just went off what the website said and compiled it into a list, since most people care about "bang for your buck". I'd be ok if I got 2 nail polishes, because its still 1.5X my input.


----------



## Chynadoll650 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey girls I'm new here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got one of the Mystery boxes but i was wondering if any of you know how long it takes for them to arrive in California, for those of you who live here


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 22, 2012)

Mines still processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping it had shipped by now


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine is in kent wa. I'm in NYC. This is going to take a while


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is in kent wa. I'm in NYC. This is going to take a while


 My Julep stuff always gets to DC really fast. Like 2-3 days.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine arrived at my local post office this morning! We'll see if it actually makes it out today though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine just came!

Four colours: Isla, Portia, Hoch, mystery that looks almost exactly like Hilary except slightly redder glitter. ($14 * 4)

Matte coat ($14)
Age-defying hand brightener ($32)
3 nail polish remover pads ($3) Tote bag ($5) + 1 glitter pot + 3 hand brigthener packets   =$110 As I said earlier, I can't complain because I feel like I got my money's worth. That, however, does not mean I particularly care for the contents since I got so many dupes, but that's a risk with mystery bags always, isn't it?

though I don't understand why they're giving the packets when it's the same product in the bag =_=;;


----------



## katlyne (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just came!
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainSassy (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my boxes. One is a gift for MIL. Hope she likes the colors she's getting. On the invoice it says Mystery Box 1

HATE that they are still giving out those stupid bags. They are a size worth using for anything.
My box:
Stupid Julep bag
Sandra (this makes 3 bottles I have of this now)
Mystery glitter
Courtney
Elosie
Matte Coat
silver glitter pot

Brightening Lotion
various sample packets like everyone else
Guess I'm kind of over the mystery boxes for a while.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my boxes. One is a gift for MIL. Hope she likes the colors she's getting. On the invoice it says Mystery Box 1
> 
> ...


 ooh, what does Courtney look like? I can't find it on the website!!


----------



## lloronita (Dec 22, 2012)

Courtney is green--you can Google:  Julep Courtney swatch


----------



## katlyne (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Courtney is green--you can Google:  Julep Courtney swatch


 lol yeah. I thought about that...AFTER I posted. silly me.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 22, 2012)

I got mine today. While overall, I'm of a mixed bag of what I received, I think I did better on the mystery box than I would have on January's box. So I can't complain.

Pedi creme
Yet Another Melissa. I literally gave one of the 4 I've gotten in mystery boxes away as a gift yesterday. *sigh*
Matte Top Coat - already have one from the suedes
Gwyneth
The mystery glitter
Sandra
Brandt - from the Trina Turk collection
Blue glitter pot
2 nail polish remover pads
2 packets of the glycolic hand scrub


----------



## cari12 (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today. While overall, I'm of a mixed bag of what I received, I think I did better on the mystery box than I would have on January's box. So I can't complain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chynadoll650 (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is in kent wa. I'm in NYC. This is going to take a while


 One of mine has been there for 3 days now and tracking info has not updated at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im getting impatient


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2012)

I honestly wish they'd said "$100 value bags, with opportunity to win ipad mini" because that's probably the only one that has that much. I still probably would've gotten one because stuf!!

I'm a little disappointed there doesn't seem to be more variation in what they're sending... :


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm getting the mini... Positive thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly wish they'd said "$100 value bags, with opportunity to win ipad mini" because that's probably the only one that has that much. I still probably would've gotten one because stuf!!
> 
> I'm a little disappointed there doesn't seem to be more variation in what they're sending... :


 I've thought from the beginning that the "to $500 value" is referring to whoever will get the iPad mini. My guess is every box will be around the $100 value mark except the iPad box. I haven't seen anyone with a $200+ value box though so they may be out there?


----------



## wels5711 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting the mini... Positive thinking


 goof luck


----------



## liilak (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahh.. I was so tempted to get the New Years Mystery Box but I'm so glad I passed on it.  I bought two of the mystery wristlets and I think that was a better deal because you knew you were guaranteed the cuticle oil (one of my favorites out of all their products).  The polishes that came with those were kind of lame, and the kind I would never pick out myself. 

All in all the holiday gift sets (ie, the Holiday Sparkles set, worth $120+ but is on sale for $28) were better deals to me: you knew what you were getting and they were massively discounted.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 23, 2012)

Have any of ya'll tried the freedom top coat yet? I put mine on today and am curious to see how it wears. It dried quickly and left a very shiny finish, so I like it so far.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 23, 2012)

My box is in route- yay- it finally started moving. I got an email Wednesday that it was shipped but it only showed an acceptance on the 21st and it shows it departed Washington on th 22nd- my mini is on its way!! Wishful thinking, wishful thinking...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe tomorrow- hopefully- then I'll have something to open on Xmas!!,


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 23, 2012)

> Have any of ya'll tried the freedom top coat yet? I put mine on today and am curious to see how it wears. It dried quickly and left a very shiny finish, so I like it so far.Â


 I tried it today! I loved the finish that it gave and it did dry quickly. I put it over a lightbulb for a few minutes like it said. Also curious to see how it lasts. Let me know how it goes for you!,


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 24, 2012)

I ordered two, one got here Saturday, and the other should be here tomorrow!

My first one had the Matte top coat (which I'm so super excited for!), Porita (which I ALMOST got with last months glitters but decided on Vivien instead, so yay!), Isla, Hoch, and the brown mystery glitter. 

I was overall happy with the box, especially since I ended up skipping the January box. I can't wait for my second one to get here, hopefully there will be a little variety from my first!


----------



## amidea (Dec 24, 2012)

sigh i got my shipping email 5 days ago but it still only says shipping info received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## megk (Dec 24, 2012)

OK, this is my very first MUT post. Since I enjoyed reading about everyone else's boxes, so here's what I got today. According to the packing slip, I got "Mystery Box 5"

Full size SPF 30 Daylight Defense

3x Nail Remover pads 1x packet glycolic hand scrub White glitter pot  
Polishes:
Unnamed glitter
Catherine
Renee
Lucy
Emmanuelle
Chelsea
Overall, I'm pleased, though I think some of the colors are a little girlier than I would have normally gotten for myself.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 24, 2012)

I got box number one. Very happy but I will be trading the glitter one. Other ones are very nice.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today. While overall, I'm of a mixed bag of what I received, I think I did better on the mystery box than I would have on January's box. So I can't complain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 24, 2012)

I am so mad I ordered two boxes thinking i would get two different ones and they are exactly the same box. What a waste of the extra 20 I spent.


----------



## caseyb9719 (Dec 24, 2012)

i got box 4, erica, sienna, chelsea, stella and popova. glitter pot, polish remover pads, hand cream and spf30and i hope i hid this ok. first spoiler post


----------



## JuliaS (Dec 24, 2012)

My box is still showing as processing, but I came home from work and it was on my doorstep. I've never ordered from Julep, so everything is new to me. I got Mystery box #4

 - Pedi Creme

 - Boho Glam Mascara

 - Lauren

 - Dendrie

 - Cindy

 - Annie

 - Mystery glitter polish

 - 3 packettes of polish remover &amp; 2 of hand creme


----------



## alissar (Dec 24, 2012)

i got box #4   6 awesome colors, spf hand/face lotion (super excited about this one, i spf the bajeez out of my hands and face!) blue glitter pot, 3 packets of remover, 3 packets of brightener
 does anyone else bring their own polish to the salon when getting a mani or pedi?


----------



## maeiland (Dec 24, 2012)

I got mystery box #3 and I'm not too impressed with it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got a full size Pedi Creme 2 samples of Glycolic Hand Scrub 3 packets of the One Step Polish Remover Pads Melissa (dupe) Sandra (dupe) Brandt Gwyneth Mystery Glitter Matte Top Coat


----------



## maeiland (Dec 24, 2012)

> does anyone else bring their own polish to the salon when getting a mani or pedi?


 I do all the time unless I'm getting shellac.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm new to MUT and new to Julep. So I started a subscription to Julep and got my intro box a couple days ago with 2 colors, 2 glitter pots and cuticle oil. Today I received a second box of the same. I ordered the New Year's Mystery box and hope its still coming. What should I do with my dupe box? I sent an email to Julep


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, send an email to julep and let them know. I'm sure they'll just tell you to keep it but its always good to let them know- there's possible a glitch in their system that could cost them a lot of $$$$. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 25, 2012)

I got mystery box 2.

I'm happy with it because it has the Matte nail polish topcoat in it that I really really wanted to try. Not happy I got another thing of Hand Cream! I have like 4 of them! I am trying to use them up but it's hard.

The glitter is pretty. I already have the shimmery white, the green, and Porscia, but that's okay.


----------



## brandarae (Dec 25, 2012)

I received mystery box #5. I'm pretty happy with my box. No dupes this time (unlike the last one in which I only got one new color). Can't wait to try the mystery glitter!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got mystery box #6 which I don't think I've seen anyone post yet. I got sienna, Boris &amp; Nicole, mischa, mystery glitter, Chelsea, full size hand brightener lotion, dark blue glitter pot and a bunch of foil packets containing a medley of items. Chelsea is my only duplicate so I'm pretty happy-Please keep all trade talk to the b/s/t area. I'm pretty happy with my mystery box- I think Boris &amp; Nicole is going to look awesome with the mystery glitter. I was really hoping for the iPad mini but it wasn't my time....lol!


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 26, 2012)

We got the same box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I asked my husband to buy one for me for Christmas, but I was kind of disappointed because I already had two of the same colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well.


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *megk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, this is my very first MUT post. Since I enjoyed reading about everyone else's boxes, so here's what I got today. According to the packing slip, I got "Mystery Box 5"
> 
> ...


 We got the same box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I asked my husband to buy one for me for Christmas, but I was kind of disappointed because I already had two of the same colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 26, 2012)

I got Box 2, with 3 of the glycolic hand scrub packets and the white glitter pot (everything else the same as the previous poster).  

Did everyone get a Julep bag? (I assume yes)

Seems like box 4 is the best one since it had a mascara instead of a glitter pot.  Jealous!  I love the pedi creme so much, I was so upset they took it out of the intro box before I bought a backup.  I have 11 zillion of the foil packets, but that is just not the same.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank god i did not get another one of those darn julep bags...lol I did get 2 colors that I already have but they where the same two colors that I actually love and planned on repurchaseing.


pedi creme (excited to try)
Unamed glitter (dont really like)
Melissa opaque sheer shimmer
 and 2 other colors that I didnt have
and 3 nail polish remover pads


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2012)

Im still waiting on my mystery box. The sad part is that someone already won the mini and I was hoping it was me.





 http://imgur.com/0lBrU


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im still waiting on my mystery box. The sad part is that someone already won the mini and I was hoping it was me.
> 
> ...


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 26, 2012)

I got Box 1, and I'm not too thrilled with it. There are only two polishes I will probably keep. One I already have a very similar color, but since the polish is named after me, I think I am meant to keep it. Plus, the similar color I already own is a pretty cheap brand. This will probably be the first and last mystery box I buy.


----------



## artemis76 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to MUT and new to Julep. So I started a subscription to Julep and got my intro box a couple days ago with 2 colors, 2 glitter pots and cuticle oil. Today I received a second box of the same. I ordered the New Year's Mystery box and hope its still coming. What should I do with my dupe box? I sent an email to Julep


 That happened to me with my November box and they told me to just keep it or give it to a friend!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 1, and I'm not too thrilled with it. There are only two polishes I will probably keep. One I already have a very similar color, but since the polish is named after me, I think I am meant to keep it. Plus, the similar color I already own is a pretty cheap brand. This will probably be the first and last mystery box I buy.


I found box 1 to be a little underwhelming. I got two of number 1 and i have almost all the colors already. I am glad to get a second matte top coat though, its all going to a gift.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 26, 2012)

still havent gotten mine and i live in Seattle, wtf


----------



## Rachael1 (Dec 27, 2012)

My "mystery box 2" had Cindy, sienna, Stella, Georgia, mystery glitter, mascara, foot soak, + packets....why give them a number if they are different?????


----------



## wendysueperstar (Dec 27, 2012)

I got box 4 and it did not have a mascara.  It had a blue glitter pot. Hmmm... I guess the numbers didn't really matter.  I was quite happy with my box all in all.  I mean, it was definitely worth the $20.  It had 5 polishes, a few of the nail polish remover pads, a few of the packets of glycolic scrub, the full size spf 30 for face and hands and the julep bag.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the same box that was on the thread earlier in a blog.  I'm really happy because somehow I'll wear all six of the polishes I received, and they're all new for me!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 27, 2012)

has anyone tried the sunscreen?  i don't want it to break me out.  : /


----------



## zorabell (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone tried the sunscreen?  i don't want it to break me out.  : /


I tried the sunscreen during the summer and I didn't have any breakouts from it, but it does smell like oranges.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine says mystery box 1 but it contains foot soak, mascara, glitter polish, a nail file, tons of packets, and then cindy, georgia, lauren, and sienna. I'm definitely really happy with it for 20 dollars! Is this the same "mystery box 1" others received?


----------



## alissar (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wendysueperstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 4 and it did not have a mascara.  It had a blue glitter pot. Hmmm... I guess the numbers didn't really matter.  I was quite happy with my box all in all.  I mean, it was definitely worth the $20.  It had 5 polishes, a few of the nail polish remover pads, a few of the packets of glycolic scrub, the full size spf 30 for face and hands and the julep bag.


 i agree, i don't think the box numbers really distinguish the contents of the box. i got box 4 with blue glitter pot as well, no mascara. what colors did you get?


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 28, 2012)

I just put on Brandt from my mystery box....LOVE IT!!!! Nearly one coat coverage and gorgeous nearly black shade.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 28, 2012)

finally got mine! box 2...

Mascara, foot soak, nail file, 3 polish remover pads, 1 hand brightener sample, and these polishes: stella, sienna, georgia, cindy, and the mystery glitter color.


----------



## Jenny C (Dec 28, 2012)

Did anyone els's mystery glitter polish come unwrapped? Mine looked tampered with.


----------



## Jenny C (Dec 28, 2012)

Did anyone els's mystery glitter polish come unwrapped? Mine looked tampered with.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, mine was unwrapped too.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 28, 2012)

mines unwrapped too.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just received box 2. the mystery glitter is also unwrapped, but i'm not too worried. mine looks like a glitter you would see during halloween..lots of silver, reds, orange and black. cant say im entirely impressed with my box...just motivates me to be artsy with my new colors. I did need a new mascara, and glad to see it in my box, how does this one hold up? has anyone tried it?


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 28, 2012)

My glitters have never come sealed, just in a plastic container. Personally I don't think they're tampered with, but that's just me.


----------



## maeiland (Dec 28, 2012)

> Did anyone els's mystery glitter polish come unwrapped? Mine looked tampered with.


 Julep only recently started plastic wrapping the bottles. I would assume that these mystery colors are from before the plastic wrap came about.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep only recently started plastic wrapping the bottles. I would assume that these mystery colors are from before the plastic wrap came about.


 I kind of wish they wouldn't, or would be more environmentally friendly about it. : I keep thinking about how much waste cosmetics wrapping produce. It's sort of disheartening. /soapbox


----------



## CaliMel (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I kind of wish they wouldn't, or would be more environmentally friendly about it. : I keep thinking about how much waste cosmetics wrapping produce. It's sort of disheartening. /soapbox


I think it's one of those tricky things. When they didn't wrap them people freaked out about it and were throwing hissy fits on FB stating how un-hygenic it was, how all their stuff was tampered with all and all sorts of overblown drama. So I feel like they had to start doing that, because people were just being so entitled about it all.

Plus since they paired up with Sephora and the like, it makes it easier for the stores to sell their products since they have the safety seals on them. Personally it never bothered me that the stuff wasn't sealed, because I knew where it was coming from. But it also looks nicer if you're giving their products as a gift, because then they just look nicer and obviously are brand new instead of sort of looking like they're regifted even if they're brand new.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's one of those tricky things. When they didn't wrap them people freaked out about it and were throwing hissy fits on FB stating how un-hygenic it was, how all their stuff was tampered with all and all sorts of overblown drama. So I feel like they had to start doing that, because people were just being so entitled about it all.
> ...


 No, I completely understand, but especially since Julep's bottle shape, there is a way to use way less plastic than they've been using. I feel like we're verging towards wasteful. :


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's one of those tricky things. When they didn't wrap them people freaked out about it and were throwing hissy fits on FB stating how un-hygenic it was, how all their stuff was tampered with all and all sorts of overblown drama. So I feel like they had to start doing that, because people were just being so entitled about it all.
> ...


 From a hygenic standpoint since they're selling the product in retail outlets this makes sense to have some form of a tamper proof seal on the product. I don't know what Sephora's rules about tamper-proof seals are, but it might be something that they needed to do in order to have the polishes sold in xyz retail outlet(s). For example, the company I work for sells our product in a sealed package, but when certain customers purchase it, we are required to shrink-wrap the items or the customer won't even consider buying it. So it's entirely possible that this is the case here. And instead of selectively shrink-wrapping some items for Sephora, its likely more cost effective to shrink-wrap everything.

The mystery polish is something they never intended to sell in a retail outlet, hence the lack of a tamper-proof seal since they're the only ones distributing it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wrong about not getting any repeats.  I believe the Lucy is just a replacement name for Lindsay.  Anyway, I'll take two oxblood/burgundy cremes any day.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is still showing as processing, but I came home from work and it was on my doorstep. I've never ordered from Julep, so everything is new to me. I got Mystery box #4
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just got my order, I got mystery box 3.

Mystery box3:

mystery glitter

Sandra

Melissa

matte top coat

gwyneth

brant

blue glitter pot

best peddi cream

2 packets of glycolic hand scrub

2 packets one step polish remover pads
Its not the best, but its not the worst. Overall im happy with what I got for $20.00


----------



## Diana Mangual (Jan 2, 2013)

I got mine! 6 colors and i love them! I got the spf 30 hand cream but don't need it being that I'm deep skin tone and have a bazillion bath and body works lotions lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 2, 2013)

cute colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 3, 2013)

I am fashionably late to the party, but here's what I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lucy: Modern, dark burgundy crÃ¨me.
Erica: New, never before released color. It's brown/bronze glitter with cool silvery tones.
Renee: Spring lilac crÃ¨me.
Catherine: The original classic, go-to red crÃ¨me.
Emmanuelle: Sheer warm pale pink crÃ¨me.
Chelsea: Violet, silver and purple multi-dimensional full coverage glitter.
Daylight Defense SPF 30
Glitter pot 
Samples of polish remover and hand scrub


The total ARV was around $117, not bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome post! I love what you did with the burgundy and glitter tips!


----------



## maeiland (Jan 4, 2013)

My end of the year sale order says delivered in Kent, Wa yesterday?? I'm in Texas and didn't receive it. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Yeti (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine says delivered in Kent as well, and I'm in Michigan. I am not too worried yet, it may just mean delivered to the USPS hub or something.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 4, 2013)

my end of the year sale hasn't even shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that kind of worries me.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my end of the year sale hasn't even shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that kind of worries me.


 I just got the email yesterday 1-08-13 that my end of the year sale stuff was shipped


----------



## Vikki120306 (Dec 20, 2013)

Oooh, your colors are really pretty!!  I ordered mine on Monday (12/16) and haven't received any tracking info or anything




 I'm in New Jersey... so I'm hoping that's why.

Curious... does anyone know of anyone winning the "big ticket" items in mystery boxes?  This one is the iPad, the Diamond box was the diamond earrings... It would be cool to see there's an actual chance.


----------



## adrienne27 (Dec 27, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## redjill (Jan 6, 2014)

The colors Brenda and Aviva really are gorgeous. I've had complements on them. I especially love Brenda. I wish they'd stay on longer though; the base coat I used made them peel off within two days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

